# Problème de lancement SVP aidez moi



## tigroubulle (10 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai un problème avec X11 et gimp, j'vous explique :

J'ai installé X11 avec le cd 1 de mon mac avec les packages.
Puis j'ai installé gimp.
Je suis logique : mon ordi me demande avec quoi ouvrir gimp, je clique sur X11, pour l'instant tout va bien .
La ça se complique : sur la barre dans haut je vois que je suis sur X11 puisqu'à la place de finder il y a écrit X11.
je vais dans applications et je clique sur terminal. une fenêtre s'affiche avec écrit: "mix-montpellier-202-1-28:~ Marbre$" ?????  qu'est ce que je dois faire pour ouvrir gimp ???

SVP aidez moi !! suis désespéré


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2007)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=158012

Installer X11 sur Tiger : o&#249; et comment.


----------



## MamaCass (10 Août 2007)

macht a dit:


> Avec ce site
> 
> http://www.packbarre.com/?pa=26
> 
> 7363 inscrits, 818 en moyenne par jour, 758 connectés sur la barre



:mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:

**************

Ne t'inquiètes pas tigroubulle, on va trouver une solution, je ne suis pas sur Mac là, et j'utilise rarement des applications necessitant X11, donc de tête je ne vois pas ce qui cloche dans ce que tu as fait...

Un lien pour t'aider : http://www.osxfacile.com/x11.html


----------



## tigroubulle (10 Août 2007)

D'abort merci pour vos réponses rapides !!

match : dsl mais je ne vois pas comment ton site peut m'aider ...
supermoquette: j'ai déja réussi à installer X11 ...
mamacass: merci pour ton mess

encore merci pour vos réponses !!


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Août 2007)

tigroubulle a dit:


> &#8230;match : dsl mais je ne vois pas comment ton site peut m'aider ...


Oubli, c'est de la pub, et &#231;a devrait pas rester longtemps, en plus il n'est plus en mesure de poster&#8230;  



tigroubulle a dit:


> supermoquette: j'ai d&#233;ja r&#233;ussi &#224; installer X11 ...
> mamacass: merci pour ton mess
> 
> encore merci pour vos r&#233;ponses !!


SM et Mamacass sont des valeurs s&#251;res&#8230;


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2007)

d&#233;sol&#233; j'ai merd&#233; ma recherche je retrouve le fil ad'hoc 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=170670&highlight=gimp

Faut encore savoir quel version de gimp tu as...


----------



## tigroubulle (10 Août 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses encore et encore ! ! !

Dos jones: tes critiques ne m'ont pas plus avancés ...
Supermoquette: je l'ai déja installé X11 mon problème est plus compliqué...

kiss à tous et merci de m'aider ! ! !:love:


----------



## tigroubulle (10 Août 2007)

dsl supermoquette j'avais pas vu ton mess en dessous du lien ...

ma version de gimp est 2.2.17...


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Août 2007)

tigroubulle a dit:


> Dos jones: tes critiques ne m'ont pas plus avancés...


Tu as vu de la critique où :mouais: 

C'était juste une information comme quoi le message que tu citais n'étais là que pour de la pub, y'a eu le même dans divers autres forums

Et pour le reste de mon message c'était plutôt du compliment


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2007)

ouais mais...

quelle version de gimp ?

parce que si c'est celle là

http://gimp-app.sourceforge.net/


----------



## tigroubulle (10 Août 2007)

Dos Jones: dsl j'ai mal compris, en même temps ça fait plus de 4 h que je planche sur ce problème alors ... merci pour avoir dit que c'était une pub

supermoquette: mon problème est d'ouvrir gimp...


----------



## tigroubulle (10 Août 2007)

supermoquette : à quoi sert ton lien ??


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2007)

Bon une troisième fois, tu as quelle version de gimp ? tu l'as chopé ou ?

Parce qu'il y a des versions à lancer en commande, d'autres (lien) à clicquer.


----------



## tigroubulle (10 Août 2007)

dsl supermoquette soit c'est moi qui suit débile ou autre mais en tout cas j'ai fait tous ce que tu m'a dit et ça n'a rien fait


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2007)

tigroubulle a dit:


> dsl supermoquette soit c'est moi qui suit d&#233;bile ou autre mais en tout cas j'ai fait tous ce que tu m'a dit et &#231;a n'a rien fait


Ah hum, tu as la version de the gimp comme le dernier lien que je t'ai fil&#233; ?


----------



## tigroubulle (10 Août 2007)

supermoquette: non je n'ai pas la version gimp commele


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2007)

Tu devrais prendre celle l&#224;&#8230;

La tienne tu l'as prise ou ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2007)

tigroubulle a dit:


> supermoquette: non je n'ai pas la version gimp commele



La 2.2.17 est celle pour Windows sauf erreur


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2007)

Il serait plus sage de prendre (bien que leur pub pue) :

http://gimp-app.sourceforge.net/


----------



## tigroubulle (10 Août 2007)

tibomon: je ne m'y connais pas trop... mais je pensais que avec X11 on pouvait prendre les versions pour windows...


----------



## tigroubulle (10 Août 2007)

supermoquette: merci pour le lien je vais essayer de suite j'vous tiens au courant... :love:


----------

